# New Car Choices, Another Lexus or something bit more special?



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Well as some of you may know I have been looking at changing my car and have been around a few dealerships, mainly VW, Audi, Ford basically the usual suspects. After all that searching or next love nothing jumped out at me and I have decided to hold on to the Lexus for bit longer. Now while I was at one dealership they had my dream car, a 1992 Rolls Royce Silver Spirit for sale which is actually cheaper than another used Lexus would be, basically what do you guys think would I regret it as the running costs would obviously be a little more but being able to buy pattern Rolls Royce parts help a lot or shall I stick to something modern and reliable?

I do around 7000 miles a year so fuel economy isn't to much of a problem as I only travel around 10 mile a day. Any one any experience of earlier generation Rolls Royces or Bentleys?

Any input welcome, just to clarify the 710 thinks I'm crazy for even considering one but you only live once right :biggrin:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

hand built comes with hand built faults. And not all parts are available OEM.

Buy the best available, not the cheapest

if you counter the lack of depreciation against the increased cost of running the Roller, then buy it and run it for a year. Live large. In twelve months you can sell the Rolls for more than the second hand lexus will then be worth.

I did look at these once, but the electric seat motors are so large that my head was against the sunroof. Some people are put off the Rolls by the associated image issues, but if you have a Lexus you will be used to that already :tongue:

I don't like Lexus, ever since I crashed one of the first LS400 models in this country and did £15k of damage. On my new boss's first day!


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

scottswatches said:


> hand built comes with hand built faults. And not all parts are available OEM.
> 
> Buy the best available, not the cheapest
> 
> ...


 That is a good way of looking at it as I never took the deprecation of the Lexus into it really  I have an Is250 at the moment but was looking at the GS300 probably something around a 2010 plate as I wouldn't dump to much cash on a car. Haha I didn't realise Lexus had an image, what kind of image do you attach to them?

Ouch I bet your boss was happy :tongue: Was it written off as thats a lot to repair a car back then?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

carlgulliver said:


> Ouch I bet your boss was happy :tongue: Was it written off as thats a lot to repair a car back then?


 It wasn't written off. my foot slipped off the wet brake pedal and hit the car wash wall at under 10mph. £5k for the repair, and 10k in additional hire car charges since they had to wait for parts.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

got to love automatics haven't you haha. £5k still a lot of damage at 10mph, fantastic car though. I had a black ls400 about 8 years ago, fantastic car but it was doomed with the usual power steering pump failure which leaked on the alternator and took out all electrics, unfortunately it would cost more to repair than it was worth so was scrapped 

Haha I remember that actually, the Japanese Mercedes :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> hand built comes with hand built faults. And not all parts are available OEM.
> 
> Buy the best available, not the cheapest
> 
> ...


 Scott,

Have you thought about a Land Rover or Hummer as you appear predisposed to motoring mishaps.

artytime:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Go for the Rolls, if you don't like it you can move it on, but you will have had one and you can put it to bed. On the other hand it may be your next great love.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> Scott,
> 
> Have you thought about a Land Rover or Hummer as you appear predisposed to motoring mishaps.
> 
> artytime:


 That was my biggest accident, and considering I used to drive like a tool that alone is amazing


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I use this for my 40 miles a day. The air con is excellent, and no gears helps on the maintenance expenses as well.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Timez Own said:


> Go for the Rolls, if you don't like it you can move it on, but you will have had one and you can put it to bed. On the other hand it may be your next great love.


 My thinking also, if I can find a decent example especially bodywork I don't mind doing the odd job. I need to seriously look into this :yes:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Having to do 10 miles a day on this now :laugh: , as per consultants recommendations.










Complete with V&RB carrier. :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

They might be cheap but seriously expensive to keep going. Just the single figure mpg alone will bring tears to you eyes. Tooting around you'll be lucky to get much more than 10/12 mpg out of one of these old ones.

Even routine stuff like brakes and exhausts are wallet busting. And the idea that you might sell it on in a year is fine but that's if you can sell it.

You have to ask yourself why they are so cheap in the first place.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I love Lexus cars, totally reliable in my experience, there are neglected examples, and a great drive if anything maybe a little bland. Personally I would go for the Roller, at least for 6-12 months, then that one off the bucket list!

Good luck


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Having to do 10 miles a day on this now :laugh: , as per consultants recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> Complete with V&RB carrier. :biggrin:


 No, the blue ones are for Pringles.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> No, the blue ones are for Pringles.


 Roger has one......for his 'Bombay Sapphire' artytime:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

martinzx said:


> I love Lexus cars, totally reliable in my experience, there are neglected examples, and a great drive if anything maybe a little bland. Personally I would go for the Roller, at least for 6-12 months, then that one off the bucket list!
> 
> Good luck


 Bucket being a most appropriate word. :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Karrusel said:


> Having to do 10 miles a day on this now :laugh: , as per consultants recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> Complete with V&RB carrier. :biggrin:


 In an effort to sort of keep a bit fit I cycled to work most days when it was just a couple of miles down the road.

One morning after a night on the V&RB's I never saw the gate to one of the town centre carparks was still closed and peddled staight into it.

Much to the amusement of various passers by.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I totally agree with BondandBigM on this one. The idea of a Rolls sounds great and they can be picked up for what at first sight appear to be bargain prices. Then, some way down the line, having forked out large sums for petrol and maintenance, as well as road tax, you will want to move it on only to find few prospective purchasers.

Lexus is a strange beast, going through good phases and bad, but at least with a Lexus you have built-in quality and a dealership that is very highly regarded. If you like Lexus and like the look of models you desire and can afford to buy then I would probably stick with the brand.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys I appreciate it, Looking at some of the prices of the spares for the Rollers are quite scary but some are cheaper than the Lexus, suppose swings and roundabouts. I will probably end up playing it safe and going with another Lexus or Toyota of some sort but I will keep you guys updated when I do swap


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

carlgulliver said:


> you only live once right :biggrin:


 exactly, :thumbsup: go for the Roller :yes:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

carlgulliver said:


> Thanks for the input guys I appreciate it, Looking at some of the prices of the spares for the Rollers are quite scary but some are cheaper than the Lexus, suppose swings and roundabouts. I will probably end up playing it safe and going with another Lexus or Toyota of some sort but I will keep you guys updated when I do swap


 I think you'll regret not going for the Rolls. You can regret having the Rolls once you have it and know that you won't do it again but if you don't take the chance you'll keep wondering and regret playing it safe and you will never know.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Are you on drugs! Why would you want to do it to yourself?

New lexus v's shitty old roller

imho there is no argument


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Timez Own said:


> I think you'll regret not going for the Rolls. You can regret having the Rolls once you have it and know that you won't do it again but if you don't take the chance you'll keep wondering and regret playing it safe and you will never know.


 I am going to have a look during the week at a couple if there are any reasonably close and see what's what with them :thumbsup:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

carl. I too would pass on the old roller I am afraid, and I am a classic/ old car man, for your budget any jaguars fall into that category? modern xj, ?

deano


----------



## Noslho (Nov 13, 2016)

Remember to factor in the extra earning potential in to your cost calculations - a couple of white ribbons and a cheap chauffeurs hat and your away! :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Noslho said:


> Remember to factor in the extra earning potential in to your cost calculations - a couple of white ribbons and a cheap chauffeurs hat and your away! :thumbsup:


 A black roller would also be popular (& profitable) at the other end of our existence.


----------



## Adrian c (Nov 6, 2016)

Go for a Rolls Royce, if you can buy one with a full service history it will hopefully only cost you about 1k a year on average for repairs and service with a silver spirit. But 12mpg average.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

carlgulliver said:


> I am going to have a look during the week at a couple if there are any reasonably close and see what's what with them :thumbsup:


 Get a roller and put a Perkins 4236 diesel in it. :laughing2dw:

My mates got an Overfinch Range Rover, driven carefully it returns an admirable 9mpg.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

deano1956 said:


> carl. I too would pass on the old roller I am afraid, and I am a classic/ old car man, for your budget any jaguars fall into that category? modern xj, ?
> 
> deano


 I have had a couple of XJ's before, nice cars but don't know if I would fancy another



Adrian c said:


> Go for a Rolls Royce, if you can buy one with a full service history it will hopefully only cost you about 1k a year on average for repairs and service with a silver spirit. But 12mpg average.


 I only do around 10 miles per day apart from weekends a little more so fuel isn't to much of an issue more just the running costs as I wouldn't like to bust my wallet every couple of months on repairs but hopefully they will prove reliable(ish)


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

carlgulliver said:


> I have had a couple of XJ's before, nice cars but don't know if I would fancy another
> 
> I only do around 10 miles per day apart from weekends a little more so fuel isn't to much of an issue more just the running costs as I wouldn't like to bust my wallet every couple of months on repairs but hopefully they will prove reliable(ish)


 Just imagine turning up at a TWF meet & all us lesser mortals doffing our caps. :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Just imagine turning up at a TWF meet & all us lesser mortals doffing our caps. :laugh:


 If it's going to be in Shetland, better get a towbar for the fuel bowser. :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> Get a roller and put a Perkins 4236 diesel in it. :laughing2dw:


 So you want your classy old Roller to sound like a London black cab and still do about 10mpg.

:laugh: :laugh:

My old Ford truck was a diesel and running around it was lucky to get much more than 12 or so mpg. Although it did have twin 25 gallon tanks but nearly 300 notes for a fill up watered the eyes.

It was my only means of getting about and just going to work was a 50+ mile round trip every day. I don't even know what I was thinking about.

As an asides the wedding hire thing isn't as straightforward as tying a couple of ribbons on it. I did it for a bit with an old Cadillac. You need proper insurance which wasn't cheap, mostly they wanted two cars, the brides maw wants to turn up in something a bit better than a Skoda taxi and if you had any mechanical issues that put you off the road on the day you had to find another motor for a day. Laterly though the youngsters wanted proper blinged limos and not some old fart Roller or Caddy.










:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> So you want your classy old Roller to sound like a London black cab and still do about 10mpg.


 I was thinking of running on a mixture of cherry red and old chip shop oil. :laugh:

That just sounds about right for a roller, pretty impressive.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Plenty of choice if the engine goes bang. Although probably gallons to the mile in these.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> Laterly though the youngsters wanted proper blinged limos and not some old fart Roller or Caddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think a Skoda taxi has more class than that......

I would go for the Rolls-Royce just to tick it off the list. I couldn't possibly offer any advice as I have never owned one.

I can tell you - Don't buy a 3 series BMW, I absolutely ******** hate mine.


----------



## dodsi (Feb 9, 2017)

Biker said:


> I think a Skoda taxi has more class than that......
> 
> I would go for the Rolls-Royce just to tick it off the list. I couldn't possibly offer any advice as I have never owned one.
> 
> I can tell you - Don't buy a 3 series BMW, I absolutely ******** hate mine.


 Which version of the 3 series do you have - I like my old E46 325 - cracking car for little outlay.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I think mine might be an E46, it's a 320d on a 53 plate. Bought it for buttons thinking I was doing myself a favour....


----------



## dodsi (Feb 9, 2017)

Biker said:


> I think mine might be an E46, it's a 320d on a 53 plate. Bought it for buttons thinking I was doing myself a favour....


 Oh dear, mine is an X Reg - 2000 6cyl one and other than MPG it's been great. I just use the car for parking in supermarket/shopping centre carparks and small mileage when we do not use our Brand new car.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Biker said:


> I think a Skoda taxi has more class than that......
> 
> I would go for the Rolls-Royce just to tick it off the list. I couldn't possibly offer any advice as I have never owned one.
> 
> I can tell you - Don't buy a 3 series BMW, I absolutely ******** hate mine.


 Haha funny you should mention BMW, I had a 2008 730d bought for close to £15k and it was about 6 years when I had it so it was a steal for the price well so I thought, it literally went back to BMW at least twice a month for problems, mainly ECU and Traction control related, had it for around 6 months and ended up shifting it as it was so unreliable and I had to cut my losses, shame it was a stunning car when it worked :bash:


----------



## dodsi (Feb 9, 2017)

That's a shame- a car if that 'quality ' should be faultless our new Skoda Superb so far has been good as gold.

and it has brollies stashed inside the front doors - it's basically a Rolls Royce phantom.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

dodsi said:


> That's a shame- a car if that 'quality ' should be faultless our new Skoda Superb so far has been good as gold.
> 
> and it has brollies stashed inside the front doors - it's basically a Rolls Royce phantom.


 I loved it for the first month or so after that it was the biggest pain in the **** I must admit the Lexus I have now, had it nearly 2 years and its not missed a beat :thumbsup:

Haha no way thats a great idea, should be standard on all cars.


----------



## dodsi (Feb 9, 2017)

carlgulliver said:


> I loved it for the first month or so after that it was the biggest pain in the **** I must admit the Lexus I have now, had it nearly 2 years and its not missed a beat :thumbsup:
> 
> Haha no way thats a great idea, should be standard on all cars.


 Yeah, radar guided cruise control, front and rear sensors, auto handbrake, memory seats and mirrors, Nav, Velcro things for the boot floor to hold luggage in place and not slide around the huge boot.

Crazy cars with big spec and low prices - However having to correct people when they ask if it's a mercy and you have to tell them it's a Skoda... priceless.

But the wife uses it mainly - I drive around in my 16 year old BMW


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

dodsi said:


> Yeah, radar guided cruise control, front and rear sensors, auto handbrake, memory seats and mirrors, Nav, Velcro things for the boot floor to hold luggage in place and not slide around the huge boot.
> 
> Crazy cars with big spec and low prices - However having to correct people when they ask if it's a mercy and you have to tell them it's a Skoda... priceless.
> 
> But the wife uses it mainly - I drive around in my 16 year old BMW


 Nicely specced motor then, mines more stripped out on kit as it's the SR model so has extra bodykit, and slightly stiffer suspension with sporty interior with flappy paddles which I never use. You should be swapping cars with her haha.


----------



## dodsi (Feb 9, 2017)

carlgulliver said:


> Nicely specced motor then, mines more stripped out on kit as it's the SR model so has extra bodykit, and slightly stiffer suspension with sporty interior with flappy paddles which I never use. You should be swapping cars with her haha.


 Yeah, swapping?!? You are having a laugh!


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Take it she wouldn't agree then lol


----------

